# Lucas GH Nutes Formula



## Raw Dog (Dec 17, 2009)

Anyone know if this GH nutrient solution works good BTW GH has three nutes GROW MICRO AND BLOOM but this formula only uses the micro and bloom.              Vegging: Grow = 0 / Micro = 5ml per gallon / Bloom = 10ml per gallon. 

Flowering: Grow = 0 / Micro = 8ml per gallon / Bloom = 16ml per gallon
 oh and uh at the local hydro shop the GH nutrients say GH Flora Micro and GH Flora Bloom is that what its called?


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Dec 17, 2009)

Actually the 0-5-10 was for cfl.
0-8-16 is for hid lights. If you google "ask Lucas" there is a great thread, long but a very good read.
I'm using it on my first grow, pretty simple really.
I'm sure others with more experience will have more info. GL.


----------



## Raw Dog (Dec 17, 2009)

Smokey Mcpotster said:
			
		

> Actually the 0-5-10 was for cfl.
> 0-8-16 is for hid lights. If you google "ask Lucas" there is a great thread, long but a very good read.
> I'm using it on my first grow, pretty simple really.
> I'm sure others with more experience will have more info. GL.


 so the solution is the same for vegging and flower?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 17, 2009)

No, you were right the first time.  The Lucas Formula calls for 5 ml micro and 10 ml bloom per gal while in veg and 8 ml micro and 16 ml bloom per gal for flowering.  I find this a little strong for most of the strains I grow.  I just generally think of the Lucas formula as a formula where you use 2 parts bloom to 1 part micro at the ppm strength your plant needs.


----------



## Skavenger (Dec 17, 2009)

Hemp Goddess, whats your nute setup and what kind of nutrients do you use?


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Dec 17, 2009)

With all due respect to your vast knowledge/experience THG it is the same in veg. and flower.
I don't want to start an argument with someone who knows a ton more than I do, but it is the way he intended. Somehow it was changed  as it was passed down over the internet.  I found this out in the ask Lucas thread. His intent for 0-5-10 was for weaker lights, cfl.  He believes in 0-8-16 from start to finish with HID lights.

I'll try to find the post, its about 38 pages, I should be able to find it.


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Dec 17, 2009)

Im glad you asked about that, because Ive been meaning to talk a bit about vegetative nutes.
btw, before I blaze ahead, I dont recommend 0-5-10 as a veg formula actually, I only recommend it as a low light formula..

This is from the 2nd page, I know he talks about it more further in. This is just the first reference.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 17, 2009)

Skavenger said:
			
		

> Hemp Goddess, whats your nute setup and what kind of nutrients do you use?



I use GH nutes.  I have both the 3 part Flora Series and the Flora Nova nutes.  I generally only put 1 plant into 1 bucket or res, so I can control the nutes for each plant.  I start out at a low nute level and then push the ppms up until I start to get a little bit of nute burn and then back off just a tad.  Different strains like different nute levels.  The Mandala strains that I grow require a fairly low ppm--under 1000 even in late flowering--as they are very efficient in their nute uptake.  Others I can push to 1400 or 1500 ppms without burn.  I have 8 C99 in veg right now.  I have 2 plants in each bucket until they sex.  I have one on GH 3 part, one on Lucas, one on Flora Nova.  I had one on the new General Organics, but it was not doing well.  The roots were looking bad and the plants were starting to yellow, so I put them on Flora Nova.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 17, 2009)

Smokey Mcpotster said:
			
		

> With all due respect to your vast knowledge/experience THG it is the same in veg. and flower.
> I don't want to start an argument with someone who knows a ton more than I do, but it is the way he intended. Somehow it was changed  as it was passed down over the internet.  I found this out in the ask Lucas thread. His intent for 0-5-10 was for weaker lights, cfl.  He believes in 0-8-16 from start to finish with HID lights.
> 
> I'll try to find the post, its about 38 pages, I should be able to find it.



Thanks. I would be interested in reading the post (although I usually can't run the ppm that 0-8-16 gives me, regardless of the light I am using and I am pushing some lumens now  ). Please post the link if you can find it.


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 17, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Dec 17, 2009)

hxxps://www.cannabis-world.org/cw/showthread.php?t=892 
Like you said it's pretty much 1 micro 2 bloom ratio anyway. 
He mentioned using the 1 part nova series, have you tried that with the lucas formula?


----------

